# القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر) من 1 م حتى 100 م



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

الحقيقة يا إخواتى فى المنتدى
حسيت إن لازم يبقى عندنا تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من أولها الى يومنا هذا
أنا عندى كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا فى البيت
و الحقيقة الكتاب فيه 566 صفحة 
طبعا أنا مش ح أكتبهم كلهم و لا ح أمسح جزء منه لكن ح أختصره
و ح أرتب كل 100 سنة فى موضوع لوحده كما هو فى الكتاب
و معلش ح أستأذنكم ح أكتب نفس الكلام فى المنتديات المسيحية اللى أنا مشتركة فيها 
ليصل هذا التاريخ الى الكثير قدر المستطاع
صلوا من أجلى أن تتم هذه الخدمة على الوجه الأكمل
فلنبدأ بدء" حسنا
القرن الأول الميلادى
فجر المسيحية فى مصر​كان ياما كان سنة 349 لبناء مدينة رومية ( السنة الأولى الميلادية )
دخلت عيلة عجيبة جدا 
راجل ( يوسف )و معاه إمرأته ( مريم )  و معاهم طفل عمره فى حدود 3 أشهر (يسوع ) 
العيلة كل ما يمروا جنب وثن من الأوثان كان الوثن بيتكسر فكانوا مرفوضين من الكثير
المهم العيلة عاشوا سبع أشهر فى مصر و مشيوا منها بعد موت هيردوس ملك اليهودية

و بعدها فى سنة 55م جه لاسكندرية  راجل قديس اسمه مرقس " كان من السبعين رسول "
و عمل أول معجزة مع الاسكافى إنيانوس لما المخراز دخل فى صبعه أثناء خياطته لحذاء القديس و صرخ الاسكافى قائلا ( إيوس ثاؤس) الذى تأويله ( الاله الواحد ) فكان هذا الاسكافى يعلم بوجود اله واحد و لكن لا يعرف من هو فصلى القديس مرقس الرسول  باسم الآب  الابن و الروح القدس الى الأبد أن تشفى يد هذا الانسان 
فشفى فى الحال
و كان كلمة الهنا تنمو و تزداد بسرعة شديدة 

و كتب إنجيل مارمرقس سنة 61م 

كما أنه تقابل مع الرسول بطرس فى موضع المقابلة ببابليون فى مصر و ذلك بين سنة 58 و62
و لما كثر المؤمنون فتضايق جدا كهنة المصريين فحدثت مناظرات دينية بين مار مرقس من ناحية و كهنة المصريين من ناحية أخرى و كان الظفر لمار مرقس فتآمر عليه الوثنيون فرسم انيانوس أسقف للمؤمنين و معه 3 قسوس و 7 شمامسة  و أسس أول مدرسة لاهوتيه
و تركهم و ذهب للتبشير فى الخمس مدن الغربية و أيضا الى رومية لمساعدة بولس  الرسول و لم يترك روميه الا بعد استشهاد الرسولين بطرس و بولس و كان ذلك بين سنتى 65و68 م 
ثم عاد الى الاسكندرية فى أواخر 67م أو أوائل 68 م 

 قد حدث فى يوم 29 برمودة ( 26 ابريل ) كان المسيحيون يحتفلون بعيد الفصح و الوثنيون بعيد الاله سرابيون فاخذ الرسل يقبح الوثنيين على ما هم يفعلون و اخذ يرشدهم الى طريق النور و الحق و الحياه 
فاغتاظ الوثنيون جدا و تربصوا له و ألقوا عليه الأيادى و ربطوا حبلا فى عنقهو أخذوا يطوفون به فى شوارع المدينة طوال النهار حتى تمزق لحمه و تهشم عظامه و سال دمه البرىء و لما أتى الليل طرحوه فى السن حيث ظهر له ملاك الرب فى رؤيا و شدد عزيمته
و لما أصبح النهار عاد الوثنيون الى تمثيلهم الفظيع به و هم يزأرون و يصيحون قائلين ( جرو الثور الى بوكاليا ) و كان الرسول فى أثناء ذلك يسبح الله و يشكره حتى فارقت روحه جسده البار مستشهدا فى 30 برمودة سنة 68 م

بعد هذا جلس القديس انيانوس على كرسى البطريركية بعد مار مرقس الرسول
و قد رسمه القديس مار مرقس أسقف سنة 62م" مدة حكم وسبانيوس قيصر " و كان محبوبا من الله و الناس
و فى عصره انتشرت المسيحية جدا حتى أن الأكابر و الأعيان أصبحوا مسيحيين 
و قد تولى أثناء جلوسه على الكرسى سبعة قياصرة هم نيرون و جلبا و أوثون و فيتيليوس و وسباسيان و تيطس و دومتيانوس
و تنيح هذا القديس فى 20 هاتور سنة 84 م 

بعد ذلك انتخب  القديس ميليوس ليكون ثالث البطاركة فى عهد دوميتيانوس قيصر و انتشرت أيضا المسيحية فى عهده انتشار كبير و كان مشهودا له بالعفاف متصفا بالتقوى و الغيرة على رعية المسيح 
و تنيح هذا القديس فى أول توت  سنة 96 م 

فلما علم الكهنة و الاساقفة بنياحة البطريرك 
اجتمعوا فى مدينة الاسكندرية و تشاوروا مع الشعب المسيحى و طرحوا القرعة فاتفق رأيهم بتأييد من الله على انتخاب  رجل فاضل اسمه كرذونوس فرسم بطريرك سنة 96 م فى عهد تراجان قيصر و كان عفيفا و رعى الكنيسة باجتهاد و أمانة مدة 20سنة و 6 أشهر و 10 أيام
و استشهد فى الاضطهاد الذى أثارة تراجان قيصر و قيل أن سبب القبض عليه هو أن والى رومانيا قال له " لماذا لا تشركون الهتنا بالهكم و تبقون على عبادته " فأجابه " لأننا لا نسد لآخر " و كان استشهاده فى 21 بؤونة سنة 106 م و قد خلا الكرسى بعده 3 سنوات لشدة الاضطهاد و عدم تمكن المسيحيين من انتخاب خليفة له.

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية


يتبع فى القرن الثانى الميلادى​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*

جميل جدا يا ايرينى

شكرا ليكى كتير

ويستحق التقييم



> و ح أرتب كل 100 سنة فى موضوع لوحده كما هو فى الكتاب


 
فى موضوع لوحده ولا فى رد تانى لوحده فى نفس الموضوع​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> شكرا ليكى كتير
> 
> ...



شكرا على التعليق الجميل
و على التقييم السكر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*

اعتز واتشرف بانى مسيحى مصرى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



saed_sad25 قال:


> اعتز واتشرف بانى مسيحى مصرى



شكرا على متابعتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*

برافو يا ايريني

مواضيع عميقة وهامة

برافوووووووووووووووووووو بجد


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*

*موضوع جميل جميل جميل
شكراااااا جداااا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*

*الف شكر ليكى*

*بس حضرتك بتعملى  مقتطفات من الكتاب ولا الكتاب كله*

*+++*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



كليمو قال:


> برافو يا ايريني
> 
> مواضيع عميقة وهامة
> 
> برافوووووووووووووووووووو بجد



شكرا على تشجيعك الرائع
و تقييمك السكر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جميل جميل
> شكراااااا جداااا
> ربنا يباركك*​



أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك على تشجيعك لى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر ليكى*
> 
> *بس حضرتك بتعملى  مقتطفات من الكتاب ولا الكتاب كله*
> 
> *+++*​



العفو 

أنا مش باعمل مقتطفات 
أنا بأحاول أختصر قدر المستطاع بالذات فى الأمور التى لا تؤثر فى التاريخ
أنا بأحب إختصار الكلام ديه طبيعتى أحب الموضوع يجى من الآخر مش من الأول
يعنى إيه الكلام دا ؟
الكتاب فيه سير شهداء كل عصر ......... فالغالب لن أذكر سيرة كل شهيد و لكن ساذكر أن شهداء هذا العصر على يد الامبراطر فلان هم فلان و علان
لن تمر بدعة أريوس أو نسطور هباء"
لن يمر الغزو العرب الاستيطانى هباء"
يعنى ح أذكر القصص اللى تؤثر فى التاريخ عموما

و شكرا ليك على إهتمامك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*رد: القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر)*



elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر ليكى*
> 
> *بس حضرتك بتعملى  مقتطفات من الكتاب ولا الكتاب كله*
> 
> *+++*​



العفو 

أنا مش باعمل مقتطفات 
أنا بأحاول أختصر قدر المستطاع بالذات فى الأمور التى لا تؤثر فى التاريخ
أنا بأحب إختصار الكلام ديه طبيعتى أحب الموضوع يجى من الآخر مش من الأول
يعنى إيه الكلام دا ؟
الكتاب فيه سير شهداء كل عصر ......... فالغالب لن أذكر سيرة كل شهيد و لكن ساذكر أن شهداء هذا العصر على يد الامبراطر فلان هم فلان و علان
لن تمر بدعة أريوس أو نسطور هباء"
لن يمر الغزو العرب الاستيطانى هباء"
يعنى ح أذكر القصص اللى تؤثر فى التاريخ عموما

و شكرا ليك على إهتمامك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا على متابعتك و تعليقك  الجميل


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

اكتر من رائع ، اتمنى يتثبت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اكتر من رائع ، اتمنى يتثبت



شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك لى 
صلوا لأجلى لأكمل هذا العمل على الوجه الأكمل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 فبراير 2011)

*

ملاحظة بس بسيطة 

إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

موضوع مهم ومكتوب بإسلوب مختصر
شكرا لتعب محبتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 فبراير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ملاحظة بس بسيطة
> 
> إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
> 
> ...



شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك


----------



## absmatic (3 يوليو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> القرن الأول الميلادى
> فجر المسيحية فى مصر​
> كان ياما كان سنة 349 لبناء مدينة رومية ( السنة الأولى الميلادية )
> دخلت عيلة عجيبة جدا
> ...


شكرا لحضرتك علي الرصد الجميل لجزء هام من تاريخ مصراللي كثير زيي مش يعرفو شيء كتير عن الجزئيه دي 
بس ليا عند حضرتك استفسار الجزئيه اللي في الافتباس دي موجوده في اناجيل الطفوله وبعض الاناجيل المنحوله قصه تدمير الاصنام ولم تقبل فلو هي صحيحه فلماذا لم تذكر في الاناجيل ولو هي غير صحيحه كيف يستدل بها في توثيق تاريخي
وشكرا لحضرتك وجاري الاستفاده  وفراءه باقي المواضيع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يوليو 2011)

> بس ليا عند حضرتك استفسار الجزئيه اللي في الافتباس دي موجوده في اناجيل الطفوله وبعض الاناجيل المنحوله قصه تدمير الاصنام ولم تقبل فلو هي صحيحه فلماذا لم تذكر في الاناجيل ولو هي غير صحيحه كيف يستدل بها في توثيق تاريخي
> وشكرا لحضرتك وجاري الاستفاده وفراءه باقي المواضيع


ازيك يا ابسماتيك .
كلامك يتلخص فى نقطتين .

1- سواء تم ذكر هذا فى انجيل الطفوله او لم تُذكر ، ليس هذا هو المهم . فليس كل ما قيل فى هذا الكتاب صحيح . وليس كل ما قيل هو خاطئ . وهو ليس المصدر الذى تم اخذ ذلك الحدث منه .
2- هذا الحدث هو تقليد (اى تم نقله عبر الاجيال) . وتكلم عنه مؤرخين قدماء

هذا الجزء القادم كتبته فى موضوع تجميعى عن النبوات التى قيلت فى المسيح .. ربما يفيدك

النبوة
اشعياء 19: 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.


التحقيق
عندما جاء المسيح وهو طفل بصحبة امه ويوسف النجار الى مصر ، ارتجفت اوثان مصر من هيبة الرب يسوع وجلال إلوهيته وقوته , وتزلزلت الأرض تحت أقدامها ومالت بثقلها الحجرى فتحطمت وتكسرت أمام رجلى الصبى القادم غلى مصر وقد روى المؤرخون هذه الحادثة فقالوا : " أن الأصنام كانت تتكسر لدى ظهوره أمامها , والبرابى أقفرت من شياطينها (1)
وذاب قلوب كهنة الأصنام خوفاً وهلعاً , ودهشة وفزعاً , فهرعوا إلى حكام مصر لينصرهم على القادم الصغير ولكنه لم يكن سلطان الظلمة له سيطرة عليه , وفى أثناء هروب العائلة المقدسة من بلدة إلى أخرى كان يؤمن بعض المصريين بالرب يسوع وولكنه كان يجد الكره والعداوة من بعضهم ألاخر ومن كهنة الأوثان وخدامها لفقدهم أرزاقهم , فحلت على الأولين بركته وعلى الآخرين هيبته . 

وما احلى تعليق دينيس DENYS LE CHARTREUX على أشعياء النبى (أشعياء 19: 1) فقال : " كما تحطم تمثال داجونأمام التابوت المقدس هكذا سقطت تماثيل مصر عند مجئ يسوع , إذ لم تقوى على مواجهة حضوره " (2)

أما المؤرخ بلاديوس PALLADIUS أسقف هيلينوبوليس Helenopolis وهو من رجال القرن الرابع الميلادى ذهب بنفسهإلى إقليم الصعيد إلى " منطقة الأشمونيين " حيث ذهب الرب يسوع مع مريم ويوسف إتماماً لكلام الرب على لسان أشعياء (أشعياء 19: 1) الذى قال : " هو ذا الرب يركبعلى سحابة سريعة ويدخل مصر , فتتزلزل أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر فى داخلها " وقال المؤرخ : " وقد رأينا أيضاً هناك بيت الأوثان حيث سقطت جميع الأوثان التى فيه على وجوهها عندما دخل مخلصنا المدينة " (3)



(1) راجع مقال " دخول السيد إلى مصر " للأب يعقوب موزر - مجلة الصلاح - مايو 1933 ص 235
(2)" Comme I' idole de Dagon se brisa devant I'arche saint, ainsi les idoles de I' Egypte tombe'rent a' Ia'rrive'e de Je'sus, ne pouvant supporter sa pre'sence". M. JULLIEN. L'Egypte, p. 243.
(3) PALLADIUS. The Paradius, london. 1906 vol, p. 304.


----------



## absmatic (3 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ازيك يا ابسماتيك .
> كلامك يتلخص فى نقطتين .
> 
> 1- سواء تم ذكر هذا فى انجيل الطفوله او لم تُذكر ، ليس هذا هو المهم . فليس كل ما قيل فى هذا الكتاب صحيح . وليس كل ما قيل هو خاطئ . وهو ليس المصدر الذى تم اخذ ذلك الحدث منه .
> ...


شكرا ما اروغ مداخلتك اللي افادتني كتير ابن الملك بس انت وضحتلي جزئيه وسبت جزيئه تانيه اتمني توضحهخا عشان تكمل الافاده  لماذا تم رفضها في الاناجيل المنحوله  وشكرؤرا لكم المعلومات الجميله في مداخله حضرتك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يوليو 2011)

بس للتوضيح . اثبات حدوث واقعة سقوط الاوثان تاريخيا ، انا مجرد ناقل لها.
اما عن ما يسمى بانجيل الطفولة وغيره ، فسأبعث لك برابط يفيدك فى صفحتك الشخصية وليس هنا .
لان هذا مخالف للموضوع الاساسى المطروح .
ربنا معاك.


----------

